# Repeating text - penalizable or not



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have heard that if there are pages on your site that copy other pages, either on your site or others, that both pages (sites) will be penalized.

Now, while I was trying to get inspiration from some of the copy on PT'ers websites, I notice that a few sites have pages that are identical, with just the names of the locations changed. I haven't compared one site against another, but within individual sites, pages are identical.

(I'm not naming names for many reasons)

Does anyone know whether this penalization is fact or rumor ?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We use Footbridge Media. They do 1000's of contractors. Repeat pages are very common, I am sure.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This is something I have struggled with for BP, and I asked over at RC and Len gave some great advice.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

No real penalty. No benefit either.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Chris (actually Len). That helps. I won't need to worry about copying MY original content on MY site. 

It's tough thinking of original content describing the same thing time and time again.


----------



## humblepainter (Mar 16, 2012)

Since Panda you'll want to avoid duplicate content like the plague, just write a new page. If you're paying someone to copy pages and change one keyword I'd question their value.


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

Not even Google has the computer power to compare every page on the internet with every other page. Their are ~7.84 billion indexed pages. So that would be 7.84 billion factorial comparisons. To give you an idea, 70! (70 factorial) equals 1.1978571670^100. There are only 10^78 atoms in the universe.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

mosby said:


> Not even Google has the computer power to compare every page on the internet with every other page. Their are ~7.84 billion indexed pages. So that would be 7.84 billion factorial comparisons. To give you an idea, 70! (70 factorial) equals 1.1978571670^100. There are only 10^78 atoms in the universe.


:wacko:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mosby said:


> Not even Google has the computer power to compare every page on the internet with every other page. Their are ~7.84 billion indexed pages. So that would be 7.84 billion factorial comparisons. To give you an idea, 70! (70 factorial) equals 1.1978571670^100. There are only 10^78 atoms in the universe.


"Check out the big brain on Brad" lol just kidding I saw an opportunity to use the Pulp Fiction line and went for it.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

mosby said:


> Not even Google has the computer power to compare every page on the internet with every other page. Their are ~7.84 billion indexed pages. So that would be 7.84 billion factorial comparisons. To give you an idea, 70! (70 factorial) equals 1.1978571670^100. There are only 10^78 atoms in the universe.


Who counted them all? :whistling2:


----------

